
Show HN: Bashcuts – command reveals Bash keyboard shortcuts cheat sheet - busterc
https://github.com/busterc/bashcuts
======
vhost-
I did _not_ know about this one: Ctrl + xx

And here I am thinking I knew everything about navigating the shell.

